# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Nuset Në Poezi

## Agim Doçi

NUSET

Të dy sytë e nuses
seç po rjedhin lot?
Mos ja fshi!,- thotë nëna
se nuset qajnë kot!..



Deshta të hap këtë temë, dhe të ftoj të gjithë të hedhin poezitë e tyre për nuset.
Agimi - MARTUAR një herë!
Nano - MARTUAR prap!

----------


## invisible girl

Ah keto nuset te bukura 
te githa pa perjashtim 
 mos ja fshini lotet
se jan plot me gezim lol

----------


## Zani

Nusëzë moj të kam thënë
Moj thellëzë e malit o,
Kur të zbresë nata pa hënë,
Kur të flerë e gjora nënë,
Dhe qetësia të ketë rënë,
Derën moj t'a hapësh o.

Dhe le të flerë vjerra e qetë
Vjerra zemërgure moj
Me Luminal a Mogadan
Me kokën futur nën jorgan
Të shohë në ëndërra partizanë
Se ti fshin trimi lotët moj


Sipas motive popullore

----------


## Dreri

Pse po qan moj nuse
Dhe po ben shamate
Me kujtove kohen
Kur mora ten'ate

Jo moj nena ime
Po bej sikur qaj
Se poshte vellos sime
Nuk ka lot as vaj.

----------


## korçar

Nuse moj po çke 
Qe po qan me lot
Leme djalo me nge
Se nenen sle dot!

----------


## FierAkja143

vajti nusja tek burri
vjera ish shume semure
qau nusja per vjeren
se vdekja spo i vika kurre..... :perqeshje: 

kaloven disa "shekuj"   (5 vjet)
vjera s'ishte me gjall
i hodhe ilac miu ne gjell moj nuse?
ta befte zoti hallall!

ehhh nusja..nusjaaaa  :perqeshje:

----------


## bledStarova

DASME

Jashte eshte nje vajze e huaj.
Eveshur me te bardha,
e gjitha magji.

Vjen ajo,
i heq te bardhat
dhe me te bardha mbetet.
Nuk ishte me nuse tani.
Qe njera nga te dashurat.
Me ferkohet ne lekure

si murgu mbetem.

Nuk ka me te bardha ajo,
mua pa te bardha me la,
luante me mua,
luaja dhe une.

......isha martuar..

Kishte shkuar krushku,
qe dehur im ate.
Nje qetesi 
e veshur ne te bardhe.

Ajo ende shtrire,
ajo ende bishe.

Nuk gjendet nje mengjes
ta mbuloje ne te bardha.
Pas deres e kisha fshehur,
ate
dhe shume te pagjume.

Oh,c'ere e mire!
U martokam une.

----------


## WhaleRider

Hajede hedhim valle 
reja ime bijë 
sot po martoj nipin
vallëzojmë me shami

Lumja unë moj nuse
lumja ti moj bijë
si ma ke bë mua
reja  ta bënë ty

Hajde hedhim valle
valle me shami
Lumja unë e gëzuara
lumja ti moj bijë

----------


## hope31

une poezi nuk kam qe te sjell per momentin

por desha t'ju pergezoj per poezite e mira qe keni sjelle ketu

nuset gjithmone jane te bukura dhe i meritojne vargjet po aq te bukura sa ç'jane dhe vete ato

----------


## Poeti

*NUSET JANË ZANA*

Nuset janë zana që zbresin nga mali
Rinojnë shtëpine, me një trim djali!
Vijn nga anë e botës, e gëzojnë shtëpinë
Shtëpis së burrit i falin rininë!

Nuset janë lule me plot bukuri
Rrijnë përkrah dhëndrrit, dritë dhe dashuri,
Këngë mbushet shtëpia, gëzon çdo fëmi
Eja, eja nuse na sjell lumturi!

----------


## hajla

Per Demokracin..nuseve poezin.. :buzeqeshje: 

Mori nuse, o moj bele holle 
veq ni vjet, ty te shkon pa fole
krye te vitit te del dhe ni gjuhe,
 ketu kam bere vendin
une kam me ardhnu.

Mengjeseve dielli zakonisht qe linde
nga ora 10-jet,nusja i qel syt..
vjeherr shkreta, zgjohet ne mengjes 
deri sa zgjohet nusja, ajo punet i mbaron krejt
nusja bukuroshe, sa me naze zgjohet
vjehrres se shkret te madhe, i ngermohet
oj nana e djalit e tim burr
une po shkoi,per t'blere buk ne furr.

Hajde nuse e nanes, o moj bije e fisit
dhe tere diten te flejsh,
 askush timin sta prishi
dhe pse? me vones nga gjumi ajo zgjohet
nuk i bahet derte, pse vjehrra po lodhet
besa ia mshon deres, ane pertej e qet
te ben dhe fajtore, pse ne gjum ka mbet?!

E leshon zanin me te madhe bertet
se kur te vije burri gjitha do ia them
me familjen tende nuk mundem bashk te jem
dua qe te shko ne ni tjeter vend.
ani bre gru mos u bej nervoz
veq ti zgjidhe deshiren,dhe une per ty vendos.
Hajde mblidhi plaqkat se kam marr banes 
kurr s'kam me ta prishe, as ma te madhin qef
se qeshtu e don sot,demokracia
mos u shpenzoni me ndertua shtepia
per nuset e sodit ka ardhur liria.lol!

Hajla

----------


## Gjini1

hahah  hej  une jam beqar hala e duke i lexu keto vargjet e juaja  me keni bere te frigohem prej nuses e mos te martohem fare haha,  
por prap se prasp ka edhe  vargje shum te mira si per shembull kjo e poetit qe te shtyn  mos ta lesh asnje dit tjeter qe te ik dhe ta marresh nje nuse menjeher.
ju pershendes te gjithve une nuk di ndonje vjersh per nuset se jam i ri akoma por po me pelqejn temat e juaja  shum

----------


## hajla

> hahah  hej  une jam beqar hala e duke i lexu keto vargjet e juaja  me keni bere te frigohem prej nuses e mos te martohem fare haha,  
> por prap se prasp ka edhe  vargje shum te mira si per shembull kjo e poetit qe te shtyn  mos ta lesh asnje dit tjeter qe te ik dhe ta marresh nje nuse menjeher.
> ju pershendes te gjithve une nuk di ndonje vjersh per nuset se jam i ri akoma por po me pelqejn temat e juaja  shum



Nje pershendetje per ju Gjini1 si jeni i nderuar?me vjen mire kur shof shkrimet e juaja vertet dini ti kompletoni, meqse qenkeni akoma i pamartuar,te vjen rendi dhe ty per martesen, te uroi fat...mos keni frig se nuset jan te mira sidomos ne fillimin e par,e kan emrin e mire nuse, (per deri sa t'qesin potkoit) lol! jan te mira,po ka dhe nder ato,se vertet jan te mira, po shum pak sot!

Gjithe te mirat
 Hajla

----------


## RSHP

> NUSET
> 
> Të dy sytë e nuses
> seç po rjedhin lot?
> Mos ja fshi!,- thotë nëna
> se nuset qajnë kot!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E mrekullueshme, ne poezi nuset qajne kot, por edhe burrat ulerijne kot. vetem poezia nuk qan e ulerine kot.

Dhëndri i poezisë

Te gjithë yjet gjoksnxehtë,
te gjithë burrat elegante ta kerkuan dorën,
por ti i refuzove, zemrën u'a vrerose,
dhe me dhëndrin qe "Kohë", quhet, u martove...

----------


## happyTR

> vajti nusja tek burri
> vjera ish shume semure
> qau nusja per vjeren
> se vdekja spo i vika kurre.....
> 
> kaloven disa "shekuj"   (5 vjet)
> vjera s'ishte me gjall
> i hodhe ilac miu ne gjell moj nuse?
> ta befte zoti hallall!
> ...




Ha Ha Ha me shkrive Ha HA HA ku te ka shkuar mendja per ta saju ne poezi, hahahhaha

----------


## Brari

Ta pash nusen o Agim..
kur ne Gala more cmim..
si Poet e veteran 
festivalesh ne Tiran..
per ato dhjetra poezi..
qe dhurove ti si shi..
per kengtare e muzikanta..
e u bene keng te arta..
qe kendohen an e mbane
nga prishtina ne tirane..
e ne skene doli jot Shoqe..
ta kalonte ty me llogje..
e kem qesh me fjalt e saje..
thash Agimi ska kollaj..
at humor e at lezet ..
qe e cfaq ti per kaq vjet..
tuj knaq miq shok e mikesha..
por dhe  Gruan me t'than desha
e paske artiste sikur ti..
pra te uroj un lumturi..
jeni cift me u pas zili..
e u shkoft perher mbaresi..
te dy bashk e me gjith fmi..

----------


## Brari

llogje- ne te foluren e shqiperise se mesme ka kuptimin.. humor.. e muhabete me lezet e kripe e pa sherr ..

----------


## Dorontina

Mori nuse qafen gastare
ne cilen shtepi rinin don me lanê
nuse  e bukur paq fat oj bi
se burr te mir ka nji ne 100 shpi

dardhat e mira gjeth i han arusha
benu e menqur nuse e mbetju ne gusha.
te kisha edhe njiher nuse me u ba
te gjithve doren kisha me jau ça .

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ..
> ................................
> por dhe  Gruan me t'than desha
> e paske artiste sikur ti..
> pra te uroj un lumturi..
> jeni cift me u pas zili..
> e u shkoft perher mbaresi..
> te dy bashk e me gjith fmi..


Edhe une e pashe ate spektakel dhe te njejten gje mendova per nusen e Agimit. Kishte humor dhe ishte me e qeshur se i shoqi .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## happyTR

> Mori nuse qafen gastare
> ne cilen shtepi rinin don me lanê
> nuse  e bukur paq fat oj bi
> se burr te mir ka nji ne 100 shpi
> 
> dardhat e mira gjeth i han arusha
> benu e menqur nuse e mbetju ne gusha.
> te kisha edhe njiher nuse me u ba
> te gjithve doren kisha me jau ça .


E lezetshme edhe kjo, me pelqu. po mire e ke ti se e kane thene pleqte e vjeter i her e i koh, te behesha dhe nje here nuse , pa dija une si nuseroja.

----------

